# digitrax zypher mu pairing issue



## wjacob (Nov 26, 2011)

I have 2 athearn sd70m-2 that is like to mu consist. One is factory sound and dcc control the other dcc ready that I installed a digitrax decoder. So they run at very different speeds. I looked through my manual and it can't be in English how to fix the.speed of one. How do I match the speed so the one doesn't drag the other. Thanks guys.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OK your going to have to speed match them! Doing this with 2 engines that have different decoders especially a sound decoder is not an easy task! On a scale of 1 (easy) to 10 (insane) I give this a 8 (Very Hard)!
Problem being that the sound robs power from the drive system!
Have you done programing of the CV's yet?


----------



## wjacob (Nov 26, 2011)

I have no idea what a cv is.lol......thing is the one with the sound is the faster one. My example is the sound one at level one on the controller is moving, the one without sound at 1 barely crawls. It seems like they start moving at different levels.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You will have to learn how to program the CV's (Control Variables) of the decoder to recalibrate the engines motor output to be closer matched by setting the CV's in the speed tables in the decoder!
Like I said not an easy task for someone new to DCC.

Second option take or send them to someone that knows how to speed match the two engines.


----------



## wjacob (Nov 26, 2011)

I guess I will have to try myself. I don't really have anyone around me into trains. Wish me luck.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

wjacob said:


> Wish me luck.


 
Good luck.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

wjacob, 
If you get stuck or can't make headway just ask, I've walked several threw the programming. It's not that hard it just a long process.
I will speed match them for you, you would just have to send them to me.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

wjacob,
pa = Pennsylvania? Which part? SE, Philly? 

With a little more there could easily be someone near you to help.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.santasusannadepot.org/speedm.html

basic guide. should give you at least an idea. good luck


----------

